# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Tables keep losing data

## Tanner

I've made my table twice now. Once as myemployees_tb2406 and again as myemployees_tb0624, both times I've had an issue after attempting to update data. The original insertion of data works fine but when I try to update it I lose a columns worth of data and nothing else updates properly. 

my last command on the 0624 variant was
update myemployees_tb0624 set Age = Age+1 where First = Dirk and Last = 'Smith'; (Dirk should be in single quotes). Did the lack of single quotes on Dirk cause an error that cleared a column? or is something else going on?

----------


## Tanner

Update: I just tried to look at my table again and now all the rows except for Jonie Weber are gone but Jonie has her last name back. Is this just a server issue?

----------


## Tanner

Update: also my 2406 table isn't even finding anything anymore when I search for it. I just get "no data selected"

----------

